# Iron All opaque! Nasty rumor...?



## Alan (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey all,

I heard some talk at a trade show that Iron All was coming out with an opaque version. If this is rumor, please smack it down. But if not, let's yammer on about it like a bunch of giddy little schoolgirls.​


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That rumor has been around for awhile. probably will not happen.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

The makers of iron all do have a opaque paper that they created. They sent samples to distributers to test before selling. It suppose to stretch keep bright colors wash after wash and not crack with a soft hand. Another month or so you will hear of it being sold.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

polomac said:


> The makers of iron all do have a opaque paper that they created. They sent samples to distributers to test before selling. It suppose to stretch keep bright colors wash after wash and not crack with a soft hand. Another month or so you will hear of it being sold.


I heard this 6 months ago and talked to 2 of the distributors who were waiting for their samples. So far, nothing.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

polomac said:


> Another month or so you will hear of it being sold.


That's what we heard last time, and the time before that, and...


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I called the company and spoke to the teck rep. They sent only a few samples to certain dirtributers to try. In my opinion when they say 2 monthes it realy is with-in 6 monthes. The paper is ready for process they only need the sample test results from the few distributers for any changes needed. It will be out soon i hope and i realy hope it is does what they claim.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

is this what you guys are talking about..not sure if milford already had it but was just about to reorder some more sheets for lights. now the questions is when is lou going to have a video up and his review on this paper if this is the on in question.

Iron-ALL Transfer Paper, Transfer Paper for all Fabrics | New Milford Photo


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

And I gues its official, just got the email by Kathy..also congrats to lou for winning that cutter if you dont need it go ahead and forward it to my address!! j/k


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Has anybody here tried it yet?


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

^^ I think it was just added today right before i posted in this thread because a coupleminutes after I received thier email. So not sure if anyone here has been abel to test it out but if so I hope they come and leave feedback and pictures!


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes that is the paper. Thank you ShirtHappens. I'm ready to order to test it. Lou if you can get some samples from john and make a video it would be great.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

This is what the manufacturer says about the new opaque paper.

Softest hand available 
Stretch and return ability 
*Greater durability.* Your image will never peel, crack, or separate from your garment ever. 
Enhanced wash cycle capability. Superior wash performance and color retention through repeated washings. 
Direct ironing on the transferred image post transfer.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

I just ordered some to test & will post my results when I get the paper.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ShirtHappens said:


> is this what you guys are talking about..not sure if milford already had it but was just about to reorder some more sheets for lights. now the questions is when is lou going to have a video up and his review on this paper if this is the on in question.
> 
> Iron-ALL Transfer Paper, Transfer Paper for all Fabrics | New Milford Photo


I will ask for samples so I can do some.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> I just ordered some to test & will post my results when I get the paper.


If you make a video i would be glad to post it on my site.


----------



## CaulkinsGraphics (Jun 12, 2007)

But Lou, you are our Spielberg. Your turn out the good stuff. I would do it, but I don't have a bleep button built in to my video recorder. Looking forward to pics and vids. Hope it's all they say.

Todd


----------



## jamos (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking foward to seeing some vids on this, I just got a promotional email from
New Milford about this paper and it also mentioned Badalou aswell ! I been reading alot of his posts here and watching his vids, has really helped me out ! Im just starting out and waiting for my Ironall to turn up before I can start priniting ! Im in the Uk so I guess my papers on a plane somewhere...


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I'm just eager to test this new paper!
I just ordered a batch of ironall yesterday... and today... opauqe comes up.. i'm trying to add the sample pack to the order! i hope i'm in time!

it's a bit hard to order paper... i'm in europe, Portugal, and damn there is no ironall out there... tried one from the uk that said it was the same... well... in was not even close!

Really hope opaque ironall works!


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

badalou said:


> If you make a video i would be glad to post it on my site.


Thanks Badalou for the offer, but you da man when it comes to instructional videos! I will just post some pics of what they look like newly pressed & then pics after washing.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Interesting concept for sure...I just 'chatted' online with Kathy from New Milford and she said the dark CAN be used in color lasers. When I asked if it was inkjet or laser. Her reply was that she had tried it with color laser and it worked. Anyone going to try with CLP?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Did Kathy Say which CLP?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like us naysayers were wrong this time. See what happens when you cry wolf?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

When I spoke with Kathy we were chatting online about the 'new paper'. I have had a subsequent conversation with John at New Milford and he also stated they had tried the 'new ironall for dark' with a laser and it worked. Time and testing will tell


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I should add that I have heard there is another paper for dark that may be out by the end of October or so..which probably means by end of year. More when I learn/hear more


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

The company that makes iron all and all brands like it are working on a laser transfer paper for laser. Light garments and dark. It should be out after they do some test.


----------



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

I just got the ironall dark today! It works so well. I will upload pics tomorrow morning. But I was very impressed with the quality, look and feel.


----------



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

Although, I had some trouble with it going through the printer without getting caught....any suggestions?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

midnightmktg said:


> Although, I had some trouble with it going through the printer without getting caught....any suggestions?


what printer are you using. Is the paper thinc. Describe what you do to use the paper. Normally opaque transfrs are vinyl on paper. What makes this different. how is it applied to a dark garment.???????????? Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok So here it goes. Second time around cause I typed the whole thing then closed the wrong window...lol...i do that all the time you think i'd learn.

Anyway so the dark ironall transfers:

I was very excited to see they arrived when I got home also as a side note please be gentle i am new to the heat transfer arena I do mostly embroidery and am expanding my shop..Ok..

So I got home to see them and I was very excited opened the box...anyway so I begin to print them out not mirrored just regular then I continue to remove the backing paper from the transfer. I laid it down on the t shirt and they gave me parchement paper to place over it so I did. They said to transfer it 25-30 seconds at 375-400, and i think you could do it for probably about 20-25 and that might be better but anyway So I did all that and I sprayed it magic sizing to seal the color I do this with light transfers too it really helps out a lot.

Here is what I got Let me also say that I know that I cut it out by hand, I did this cause I still haven't quite figured out how to use my cutter so be gentle. I would never give this to a customer this is for test purposes only: 

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i241/jamielpalmer/scan0001600x398.jpg

So there it is. It feels much lighter then the other dark transfer papers that I have tried. I also scanned it in so you could get a better look at it. It feels more natural then the other ones that I've tried. I've noticed that with the dark ones, it almost as if its too heavy to be on a t-shirt not so with this paper. It feels like a cross between screen printing and vinyl but not nearly as heavy as vinyl. 

The paper it self wasn't much heavier then light ironall. I work with cardstock quiet often and it was lighter then that. The transfer paper that you place on the shirt is very light weight and soft to the touch. I would have to say that this paper is probably something, once i get the cutter to work, that I would use for short runs for customers. But that also depends on how it washes which I will give that a try today. 

Also I had said in an earlier thread that it got stuck in my printer, i believe that was for two reason, one the paper was left outside for two or three hours before I got home, and it was a bit humid, and two i didn't set my printer for heavier paper, although I have never in the past had to do that. Point is I ran one this morning and it wasn't an issue but I live in New England so its always humid then cold and the weather is all over the place so i'm going to try and set the printer and see what happens. 


Let me know what you think....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

To be honest. The shirt looks terrable. Not what I expected. I am not blaiming you for what I see. I can't wait to do my test. I am not sure how this stuff is supposed to work yet. One thing I noticed is the time, 20- 25 second. Opaque transfers i do at 6 seconds. Big difference. I understand you cut by hand. That fine. This new paper for you and the rest of use. Together we will find the correct way to use this new paper. If it sucks everyone will also know. There has to be an advantage to using it. If not what is the point. Lou


----------



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

Lou I was working on it yesterday trying to work with that and the cutter, and it doesn't seem to want to cut properly. Maybe I'm doing something wrong because they have come out worse. I don't think there is a dark paper out there that is really meant for commercial use. I spent yesterday getting increasingly more frustrated. I feel like I am missing something.....and i can't figure out what 


How much time is spent testing these papers? Before I starting using the light ironall I searched the forums and watched your video for information but with new products how much time is spent?


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow this is so awesome! Expansive...no?


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Can you cut the Iron All paper with a Roland Cutter...Imprintables did not recommrnd it! i am so bummed because I have a crap load of it...they recommended red grid...ADVICE PLEASE


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That has been my area, i do a lot of testing only because I get samples and take the time to do the test so I can give you folks an evaluation of the product. Like I said in a previous post.. Why do I know so much. Because I screwed up and I and now I am trying to help you not make the same mistakes. As noted this paper is expensive and making mistakes and using up paper is not something you want to do. Hopefully when i do my next video it will help. But I have not received the paper yet. The problem as I see it is I think everyone thinks they can do a design and it is going to be maybe like plastisol transfers. Which have commercial value. You can not cut out parts of the design a press them on and make them look like screen print. Your design showed a lot of white in background. I think, and I could be wrong the only advantage the new iron all paper will have is the fact that it stretches and will not crack. I think people are expecting to be able to print on dark shirts. No, I think and from looking at your picture it looks like you just place transfer on top of shirt like any other opaque transfer on with the advantage i stated above. I think everyone need to give thought to the use. Commercial? probably but limited. We will see. Kathy at new Milford told me she shipped my samples. So, even though I have a busy week i will jump on this and see what i can come up with. Several people have bought the paper and if you guys would add your input it would be appreciated by all. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

rags16 said:


> Can you cut the Iron All paper with a Roland Cutter...Imprintables did not recommrnd it! i am so bummed because I have a crap load of it...they recommended red grid...ADVICE PLEASE


I got some red Grid paper from Coastal but have not used it yest as I am waiting for my new cutter.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

I am still waiting on my paper also to test. If this opaque paper can at least not crack & have a softer hand than the other opaque papers out there, it will be a huge improvement. I have tried several brands of opaque to test & so far the blue grid has done the best, but I still would not use it on shirts to sell without using a disclaimer that the print may crack, fade, peel, & have a heavy hand. If your designs can be made with plastisol, that is the way to go!


----------



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

Lou it is like any other paper you just place it on the shirt. Like you said it about it be stretchy it is. It is very stretchy and i had to be careful not to distort it when I pulled off the backing...so...we'll see....I still don't think its there yet


----------

